# Tank mates for a 14.95 gallon/56.6 liter tank and a 7.79 gallon/29.5 liter tank



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I am going to get some tank mates for my 2 bettas. They are both in seperate tanks. An 2ft by 1ft by 1ft tank and a 18inch by 10inch by 10inch. Although I am not going to get them tank mates now, (since Johnny is still recovering) I will soon after his better.
So what fish/marine animals can be kept with them and what do I need for them. I am a begginer fishkeeper so nothing too hard please.
All suggestions are appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> Hi, I am going to get some tank mates for my 2 bettas. They are both in seperate tanks. An 2ft by 1ft by 1ft tank and a 18inch by 10inch by 10inch. Although I am not going to get them tank mates now, (since Johnny is still recovering) I will soon after his better.
> So what fish/marine animals can be kept with them and what do I need for them. I am a begginer fishkeeper so nothing too hard please.
> All suggestions are appreciated!
> Thanks!



*Shrimp, may it be ghost shrimp or amano shrimp* are very easy to care for, eat left over food and in the case of the amano they eat also algae if your tank has any as well. And do not have much bioload and you can buy them in groups of three. The only risk is that they may become a meal for your betta.

*Snails* have a higher bioload, most people have apple snails and mystery snails, but in my case I picked the *nerite snail*, which doesn't grow too much and unlike people believe there aren't hermaphrodites, which means that one day you won't wake up and see your tank full of snails. And even if you do buy a female and male, they cannot reproduce without brackish waters.

A bit harder are *Otocinculus*, or otos for short, they are mainly algae eaters, and have a high death rate when you first bring them home, if they survive for a month in your tank, then that oto is ready to endure anything, they are very sensitive to water changes, that's why. The down side of this cute creature is that if you do not have any algae in the tank you may have to supplement algae wafers, and your betta might nibble on them.
*
Neon tetras:* they are schooling fish and relatively easy to care for, they need to be quarintined well, because they are very prone to suffering ICH. And you need to buy at least 4-5 so they can feel safe, just make sure that the ones you are buying are healthy

*Cory cats:* make sure they are small, they eat wafers and are bottom dwellers oposite the betta.

*
ALL TANKMATES SHOULD BE QUARINTINED BEFORE BEING ADDED TO THE TANK FOR AT LEAST 2 WEEKS.*


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow thanks that's a lot of information!
If I were to get some how many would be good in the tank sizes along with the bettas. I don't want to overcrowd but I would like to get lots of different fish!
Thanks for the feedback and if anyone else has any reccomendations please tell me!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

well the 14 gallon can house neon tetras.On the other you may have to limit yourself to a small school of fish, or a single cory, oto, snail or a few shrimp 

I also forgot to add *Zebra fish* (i think they were called) they are also a type of schooling fish.

And *Minnows *which are also schooling fish.

Schooling fish, require +4 groups and considering tanks I would limit myself to 6.

If you get schooling fish, you might not be able to get anything else. Also cycled tanks may be needed.

if you want to have a good amount of mates, and different kinds then +20g may be needed.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks again!
Option 1
Would it possible to house two small cories, 4-6 small schooling fish and a small snail, along with my betta? Or would that be overstocking? I don't want to get just one cory, because it many get lonely.
If I could do this, any reccomendations on the 7 gallon?
Option 2
If not could I put a 4-6 small schooling in the 14 gallon and a snail?
And two cories in the 7 gallon. It is 18 by 10 inch at the bottom? 
Or am I overstocking? I really hope not. I would love to get all these fish.
So could I do either of these options?
Thank you so much for the advice.


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

I really sorry!! Just read your message again and realised I didn't read it properly!!! I think I may have asked some questions you have already answered. 
Also I don't know about neon tetras. I have been reading this forums a bit and they have sometimes done nasty things to bettas. So I'll probably go for a different schooling fish, if I can find some.
Can you please answer my questions above anyway?
Thank you!
(I am going to cycle my tank these holidays (australian holidays) using the bucket method)


----------



## joebradley5 (Dec 12, 2012)

how big can abette get ?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

joebradley5 said:


> how big can abette get ?


Kinda like your index finger, with long fin included.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> Thanks again!
> Option 1
> Would it possible to house two small cories, 4-6 small schooling fish and a small snail, along with my betta? Or would that be overstocking? I don't want to get just one cory, because it many get lonely.
> If I could do this, any reccomendations on the 7 gallon?
> ...


OPTION one:

2 cories and one betta, cories poop a lot and the wafers are a bit messy sometimes.

or

5 schooling fish and 1 snail

OPTION 2:

5-6 schooling fish and 1 snail in your 14 gallon with your betta
1 snail or shrimp in a 7 gallon with your betta


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> I really sorry!! Just read your message again and realised I didn't read it properly!!! I think I may have asked some questions you have already answered.
> Also I don't know about neon tetras. I have been reading this forums a bit and they have sometimes done nasty things to bettas. So I'll probably go for a different schooling fish, if I can find some.
> Can you please answer my questions above anyway?
> Thank you!
> (I am going to cycle my tank these holidays (australian holidays) using the bucket method)


I answered them  I do not mind at all, neon tetras aren't really my favorite.

I like the white cloud mountain Minnows I mentioned earlier, they are very hardy fish and very forgiving and peaceful as a schooling fish, great for beginners really  

Other tankmates:

- *Assassin snail*, it's a small snail that eats other snails o.o great for parasitical snail pests and interesting to watch, their shells are also very pretty and unique, the one downside is that you need thin sand substrate because they like to burrow.


A suggestion:

If you do not have 3 bettas, you could try a 4 female betta sorioty in your 17 gallon. With plenty of hidey holes, they are very interesting to watch as well.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

Platy's and most cory's are great. 
I recomend oto's too but Envy seems to get a little too curious about them and chases them alot. 

Most ground feeders I think will do.

A big no is tiger barb and any barb really, same for puffers they are known to love fin nipping.

Guppies it depends on the betta, in all i wouldnt risk it.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

The reason for which guppies are risky, is that they are schooling fish, they reproduce very fast, and they are very colorful that brings out aggresiveness in the betta, thus the risk. Wild guppies are less dangerous because they are duller, but then again not worth the risk.

Also not any ground feeder is good to be a tankmate for a betta, some need extra tank space, like a Pleco, which can grow HUGE.

I DO NOT recommend platies because they have the same issue as the guppy, and they can be nippy. They could nip at your betta's fins and that isn't a good thing :/

For more information check here 

http://bettacare101.com/tankmates/

I just found the site and it pretty much sums up all I think about some of the tankmates.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wanted to add you can go to aqadvisor.com and punch in tank size and they can give you a list of species that will be good tank mates and tell you if you tank will be overstocked or not...just a thought.
The other comments pretty well covered what would work and what not though


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

AsukaBetta- thanks for the advice. I am going to go for white cloud mountain minnows. Although if my Pet shop doesn't have them I'll get zebra fish, because I know they have them. By 17 gallon do you mean *my 7 gallon?
I would love to make a female sorority, but I can't unfortunately. I have two male bettas, and only 2 tanks. I'm not allowed another. Although if we move house and I get a bigger room I may be able to convince my parents.*
HorseyQueen- Cories are really cute. I got two albinos, absolutely insane.*
Aemaki09- I checked out that site. It's really good and cool, thanks for recommending it!

According to the site Aemaki09 gave me, it says I could have 4 albino cories, a betta, 6 white cloud mountain minnows and a nerite snail. *This only uses up 70% of my space. Do you reckon I could follow that. I would keep up with water changes.
I really want to but, I need to make sure that's okay. This is for my 15 gallon

Thank you I really appreciate it!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

CluelessBettaOwner said:


> AsukaBetta- thanks for the advice. I am going to go for white cloud mountain minnows. Although if my Pet shop doesn't have them I'll get zebra fish, because I know they have them. By 17 gallon do you mean *my 7 gallon?
> I would love to make a female sorority, but I can't unfortunately. I have two male bettas, and only 2 tanks. I'm not allowed another. Although if we move house and I get a bigger room I may be able to convince my parents.*
> HorseyQueen- Cories are really cute. I got two albinos, absolutely insane.*
> Aemaki09- I checked out that site. It's really good and cool, thanks for recommending it!
> ...


Sorry I meant your 14g, I dunno where I whipped out the 17g nimber XD sorry


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner (Nov 27, 2012)

AsukaBetta- No worries!


----------

